How do you test a new server provider? - hemen
======
jjoe
Answers will vary. But there exist one true test of the provider's ability to
stick with you through thick and thin: it's the Turing test!

See, providers have regressed (economy of scale and all) to the degree where
their responses to inquiries/emails/requests are indiscernible from early
wannabe AI chatbot implementations.

Take the time to email/call your potential provider and ask questions
regarding the service. Do the responses pass the smell test? Is sales
completely clueless and unable to answer questions about simple technical
matters (red flag)? Can support carry out requests that aren't scripted?

Trust your instinct and common sense.

------
LinuxBender
I put up an extremely offensive (yet legal) image or video, then link to it
from a conservative forum. I then log the date/time and calculate how long, if
at all, my server remains online. If it can handle the DoS or DDoS, phase one
is good. If the provider doesn't cave to demands to remove the site, then
phase two is good. At that point, I would call them a good server provider.

If you are referring to benchmarking, I might do a few quick tests with
bonnie++ and openssl speed tests for the server itself and some iperf3 tests
for the network throughput.

~~~
assafmo
How can you be sure a dos/ddos will occur?

~~~
LinuxBender
I just have to put faith in two ladies and their cup.

